# speaking of weird food.....



## emtchef (Oct 11, 2001)

:crazy: 

What do all you chefs out thtere think of deep-fried jello cubes and have anyone of you ever tried it??

I think it would be great at kids' parties.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Welcome to cheftalk EMTCHEF,

I honestly can't say I've done the deep fat jello thing yet!!!
But I have done other interesting things with jello  

But thats for a different forum 
cc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Won't the jello melt with the heat from the fryer... and with the 'heat' that Cape is talking about?


----------



## emtchef (Oct 11, 2001)

i thought about taking the jello and breading it with flour egg then sugar cookie crumbs fry at high temp like 425 just for a few seconds to warm it and not melt it.:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

:lol: CC!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk EMTCHEF ! 


I'll pass on the jello.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Jim,

you bread the jello cubes then freeze them for a day or two then fry them. Never did it myself, but we used to do goats chees rounds and we would slice them, bread them, and then fry them. Worked out really well but typically we had to do the breading twice to make sure none of the cheese oozed out.

Fried jello, that is a funny one, never heard of it before.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Ditto Nicko, I fry truffles and ice cream regularly. They must be very frozen and 'breaded' twice, to survive a light fry.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Can someone explain what is this (fried jello)?

Is it edible? (Joking!!!!_)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

If you can fry ice cream I don't see why you couldn't fry Jello.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, yeah, you could, but why on earth would you want to???


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

My guess is, what CC has in mind is a lot more fun!! :lol:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi EMTCHEF,

The following book might interest you:








Jell-O: A Biography


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

We'll expect a resume of this book by the end of next week Kimmie.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

don't they have a sparkly Adult jello now? Isn't that a waste of good champagne even yuck sparkling wine.....wouldn't the sugar cookie crumbs burn cus of the high sugar content?
Not to be a kill joy or anything......
Um...I'm sure you use the right liner with your jello application CC


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

*Book Description*
The author of SPAM: A Biography is back again-This time with the definitive biography of an even bigger edible American icon: JELL-0!

Who didn't grow up on JELL-O gelatin? Hospitals dished it out after your tonsils were removed and Mom always had a box stashed away in case of a dessert emergency.

For more than one hundred years, Jell-O has reigned as "America's Most Famous Dessert," selling more than one million packages a day and more than 500 million each year.

But where and when and how did it all begin? No one is more qualified than junk food authority Carolyn Wyman to tell the whole amazing truth of this fruit flavored dessert.

Complete with over two hundred photographs and illustrations, JELL-O: A Biography uncovers everything from the history of the product and its marketing and sales strategies through the year to off-the-wall recipes and alternative uses such as Jell-O shots and Jell-O wrestling.

Jell-O is not just a food product, it is part of America's history and culture. Painstakingly researched and playfully presented, JELL-O: A Biography is the sweet story of the primordial slime's success and a fabulously entertaining read. After all, there's always room for Jell-O.

AMAZING BUT TRUE: Little-known facts about America's Most Famous Dessert -- By the 1920s Jell-O was served as a good ol' American welcome treat to immigrants at Ellis Island. --Though Jell-O sponsored his radio show for years, according to his wife, Jack Benny "never ate the stuff." --Who does eat it? Residents of Salt Lake City and Des Moines are neck-and-neck in annual Jell-O consumption-a competition they take very seriously. --As a teenager, actor John Malkovich lost 70 pounds in 6 months on a Jell-O only diet. --In Cecil B. De Mille's 1923 production of The Ten Commandments, Moses's parted Red Sea was created by superimposing running actors onto footage of a quivering strawberry Jell-O mold. --A salad or a dessert? The great debate continues . . . 2-color/200 photos & illustrations


----------



## blueribboncakes (Dec 19, 2000)

It's from the Sixties and one of the recipes includes using jello with fish. eek!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Now I found out!!!

Jello is something that can be fried, it has a biography (in the States...) , people buy books to read this biography but the most interesting uses of jello can not be described in this forum!

Ok! What ever you say!

:chef:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Athenaeus --- are you saying that you don't know what Jello is? I didn't think about the possible language barrier there. 

Jello is fruit flavored [well there used to vegetable flavored too] gelatin. The, uh, wiggly, giggly fruit flavored snack.

_"There's always room for Jell-O"_


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Nancy!

From what I hear here, there MUST be another way to find out than plain descriptions.
The one that "My fair Lady " used to sing 

"Show me"!!!

:lol:


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Athenaeus:

Do not worry. They are millions of us around. It took me thirteen years of living in the States to encounter the "staff". It is not a "pretty picture". Believe me!

I love America despite its Jello!  

I think that I will stick with kokoretsi! 

As for the other practical applications of Jello..... I still think that fresh cream tastes better!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Now now, Papa! We are getting sophisticated!! :lips:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Well,

since I love learning new things, I will try the jello when I find out by myself what it is, unless someone shows me.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Brits call it "Jelly". "Jello is a brand name for sweetened gelatin. An American original, unique (for the most part) to our land- Thank God!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Mr. Bond,

Seems to me you're quite an expert in many fields...so YOU say!

and don't be tempted to call me SPIKY Kimmie!! :lol:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Suzanne,

I don't know about the rest of the world, but quite a few Mexican restaurants serve fried ice cream around here and it is really good. When I was 13 I was a bus boy at a Mexican restaurant and they used to serve it there. Basically they took vanilla icecream formed it into a large ball and coated it with corn flakes, and placed it in a deep freeze (quite a bit colder than your average freezer). After a couple days they they fried it for a short time and drizzled hot chocolate sauce and honey over it. It was a huge seller. Warm and crispy on the outside and then the fresh taste of the ice cream on the inside.

It was good.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I'm also a «hot dish»...

Crème fraîche is very much like sour cream yet it is softer and has a little more tang. Try whipping it with a little bit of sugar for tangy whipped cream! 


:smoking:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I only meant why would anyone want to deep fry Jell-O (my favorite flavor when I was little)? I think fried ice cream and even fried candy bars (as in the chip shops) are lots of fun!

No, no, I only questioned the frying of Jell-O. It makes me think of Chinese soup buns, but without the yummy filling -- which is as important as the spurt of melted stock -- and sort of not all there.

But I must say, I'm shocked at the innuendo that has cropped into this conversation!  Well, I guess when one is not allowed to say "sex" the double-entendres take over. (OH ... when I just previewed this, I _was_ allowed to say it!) So much for that...!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

..I'm just shocked at *WHO* the innuendo came from !!!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Bless her, the woman served lime Jello with grated carrots and thin sliced celery in it for every holiday. Most of the family sort of pushed it around, but they didn't like it. Then she added cottage cheese to the mix. And later in my childhood, she included chopped pecans, followed shortly by chopped walnuts. I never understood what she had against lime Jello. Actually, I confess I liked it until she got to cottage cheese phase. Oh well, she probably would have LIKED fried Jello!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Anneke:

Don't forget that Cape Chef and I are of the same generation. Just two more children of the "creme fraiche" revolution!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Oy! Stop!!! I'm going to cry.....

um.. what was that smiley Papa? It's not showing up on my PC..


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

cool jello out of the fridge,as it jiggles and wiggles and you enjoy the slurp it makes as you take it in is a very sensual thing.
It's not the flavor it's the texture.
 
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

....You dirty, dirty boy.....


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

Bond

What about profiling a Jello user and a creme fraiche user?

I could do this but I am not as good as you are!!

Everybody knows that!

PS Do you believe that Athenaeus doesn't know what jello is? 

:smoking:


----------



## emtchef (Oct 11, 2001)

well, i must say that i got quite the response!!!! The reason I was asking in the first place is because my son is having his 6th year birthday, and I wanted to make something fun and surprising and I thought that this would be very interesting and....WHO THE **** WOULD WANT TO FRY JELL-O ANYWAY??????
It came up in conversation at work one day and I thought I would try it. I mean how bad can it be??? right?? sugar coated wiggly sugar; great for kids. I can't do any worse than purple and green ketchup!!!!!

oh and by the way the dye from the ketchup doesnt come out of clothes or off hands very well!!!! Just a mental note to parents and of course grown kids) 

It made you all think about it for a moment at least. Try something new with food it cant be that bad(unless you burnt it...ha ha ha) so the next time you want something creative just look down the aisles of your supermarket and imagine something way off the wall!!! might be a new trend...

well gotta go



and cape chef you got my recipe for the seafood cheesecake????
i would really appreciate it thanks


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh !

if it is something that james bond wants to teach me ...
I think I have changed my mind, I don't want to learn anything...thank you

:blush:


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear James:

You are so right!

Age, unfortunately, never comes alnone. It brings along culinary wisdom too. Now I go for the cherries.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Would it be cherries in Armagnac, cherries with crème fraîche or cherry flavoured Jell-O, Papa?  

And Bond, you naughty boy!!!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Bond, you idiot boy

what if I do YOUR profile?
As we say in Greece, in that case, even walls would blush...


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Here in the haute-cuisine atmosphere of the West of Scotland we have the 'jeelie piece' . The same people that brought the deep fried mars bar into the world also make jello sandwiches. There is a restaurant here that deep fries them and they are surprisingly light and tasty - but it's not the same type of 'jeelie piece' that most of the rest of the population eats.


----------



## emtchef (Oct 11, 2001)

you dont know how happy that makes me feel. My chef said that it was a stupid idea and that nobdy would ever think about doing that


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

And afterwards you have half bottle of an Islay (whiskey) to forget what you have just ate!!!
Right Rachel??

:lol:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

EMTCHEF,
i think that they have an article from anewspaper about the 'jeelie pieces' outside their restuarant. I try and go past this week and get the gist of what it is they do and let you know, if you want


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Athenaeus,
I think that if you eat 'jeelie pieces' your main course has probably been something like 'chips with curry sauce' washed down with copious amounts of beer. . .who knows if you would reach the whisky!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Let's see. Jell-o sandwiches (are these deep-fried too?) Fried candy bars. Chips with curry sauce. What, no haggis?

They say the Scots are a hardy bunch, and I for one believe it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Here's a delightful treat someone once made for an office Christmas party:

A gelatin mold should be made with Knox Unflavored Gelatin and red food coloring. One would think that a flavorless food would not be at all difficult to swallow, but believe me, from the looks of people who inserted cold masses of gelatinous glop into a mouth that was expecting sweets, the experience is unexplainably horrifying! Some claimed to be nauseated by the feel of it; others politely swallowed...


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

to 007, 
I suppose I should get off the 'chips and curry sauce as great cuisine' mode. I mean we do have venison, Finan haddies, kippers and beautiful raspberries, but if i go on about that, I run the risk of sounding like an advert for the Scottish Tourist board!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hey Atheneaus...no one ever got you a picture, did they? Well, here I am to the rescue.










I don't know why everyone is making fun of Jell-O. It is a very versatile food that you can stick just about anything in and it is still generally edible. I like Jell-O. Every once in a while you just need to make one of those tilted glasses multi-layered Jell-O things. It looks pretty. It tastes - well like fruit flavored plastic, but that's okay with me.

By the way, seems to me our friend James is right on the money...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank you Nancy!!

This photo of mine it's unique in it's kind I guess!
Oh!! You have seen photos of mine Nancy 
This week are everywhere in the States!

As for Jello , to make a long discussion short 

I prepare it also and very often especially after I got married!
I find jello very inspiring in cooking and in marriage also.
I make it with fresh fruits because in Greece with such a heat and all these fresh fruits during the summer time , is very nice to have jello after food!
I also make other deserts using jello, deserts that combine creme fraiche and jello.

But eating fried Jello ... oh no my dear! 

In that case I am sure that I will manage to find my way to whiskey regardless the quantity of beer I must have in order to shallow it!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

On *A Cooks Tour * while in Scotland, they went to a restaurant where they fry candy bars like a mars bar in a light batter on a regular basis.


----------

